# Tough honkers



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

[siteimg]1468[/siteimg]

This goose took five full loads of 3 1/2 in bb's, then one more for a kill shot. Just wondering if anybody else has had tough birds like this?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Sometimes they are tough and can take some punishment but most of the time when you shoot geese and you see them flinch but they don't come down you are shooting them in the back half of the body. To kill Canadas you pretty much have to hit them from the point the wing connects into the body forward or they aren't coming down.

Lead them about 10 inches more and they aren't so tough. :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Butt-Belly- Beak-BOOM!! 8)


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Use T shot that really knocks em down, not so much if you hitting them in the butt though.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Or maybe let birds work to inside 30 yards. If you get them close enoguh 1 shot will smoke them. :wink:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

This bird was 20 yrds or closer, goose_slayer can atest to that. It was barely shooting time so it was still dark, but we did hit is in the chest and the butt. Feathers flew everytime, you would think five shots of anything at that range on any part of the goose would put it in the water.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah, geese are tough. But if you shoot 'em in the face with a load of fours at 20 yds, they're toast. When the late season birds are decoying well, the 20 gauge with steel fours is just right. It makes it a lot easier to get off a second, or even third shot. Well yeah, I miss some too! Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've shot a lot of geese with 3" steel 4's that have hit the ground stone cold dead. I've also shot some "warriors" too, as I like to call them. No matter how tough a goose is though, there isn't a single one living that is immune to a few pellets in the head, heart or lungs. :wink:


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

we were hunting out of a boat and wtrfwlr's goose had to have been 11 yards away, it was definately light enough to see it was when the sun was risin up over the horizon beind us and it was almost to close to shoot at but it was still neat. I had never seen such big guy move so fast but we got it dun.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Shoot hevi shot and you will not have that kind of problem. :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

A snowgoose can be tough to if you keep shooting it in the ***.


----------



## EasternshoreGANDER (May 1, 2005)

yeah there are a number of things you can do shoot hevishot or 3 1/2 bbb or 3 1/2 t's let them get in at least 35 yards or lead em a little better keep it a inch farther then the tip of the beak and let em have it


----------

